# ‘Case White’ (the invasion of Poland in II WW)



## Selimim

Revin cu o întrebare, vă rog frumos: care e traducerea standard în română a lui  „Case White” din contextul: „On 3 April, in reaction to the guarantee, Hitler had finally ordered preparations for ‘Case White’ (the invasion of Poland), to be completed by 1 September.” E vorba, desigur, de numele de cod al operaţiunii invadării Poloniei, tradus în engleză din limba germană.
Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## féebleue

Bună,

Am găsit traducerea „Planul Alb”, dar și numeroase contexte în care se păstra în italice denumirea în germană _Fall Weiss_.


----------



## Selimim

féebleue said:


> Bună,
> 
> Am găsit traducerea „Planul Alb”, dar și numeroase contexte în care se păstra în italice denumirea în germană _Fall Weiss_.




Multumesc mult. Va pot intreba unde ati intalnit traducerea "Planul Alb"? In vreo carte de istorie sau unde? E important sa stiu daca e o traducere atestata (formularea standard).


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Dacă atacul surpriză al germanilor asupra Poloniei s-a numit "Operation White" / Fall Weiss/Case White de-a lungul istoriei, atunci cred că traducerea de 'plan' e ok.


----------

